# My brisket technique refined



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I have compiled together a technique that has been proven to make some of the most tender brisket known to man. First of all, I usually get. 13-15 pound brisket and trim off the fat leaving about 1/4 of fat left. For my seasoning I use plenty of brown sugar, salt, pepper, paprika, ground cumin, garlic and onion powder, cayenne & a little bit of chili powder. I will rub olive oil on it and apply the rub very generously all over. I will also make cross cuts on the fat so the rub will penetrate. Then I will wrap it tightly in Saran wrap and put it in the fridge at least 24 hours. I pull it out (that's what she said) about 3 hours prior to putting it in the smoker. I have had great flavor with oak and hickory, but that is your choice. I insert a temp probe into the flat and put it in the smoker fat side up. The flat is opposite the side nearest the firebox and I like to keep it at 225. Once the internal temp has reached 150, I put the brisket in a aluminum pan along with the remaining rub mixed with beef broth. I will leave the probe in and wrap the pan with foil tightly and place it back in the smoker till the internal temp hits 205. You can also put it in your oven as it is not going to get any more smoke. Once it hits temp, remove it and place it in your cooler and place a towel or two over it. Leave it there for an hour or two at least and it will continue to soften up. Total time for this is about 12 hours or so, depending on how long it takes to hit 150. Before we cut the brisket my wife will make the b a sauce. She will get some of the juices in the pan and mix it with ketchup, mustard, brown sugar, my home made habanero sauce, and a few other items I have no idea about. That is the best sauce hands down. 

I hope this may help you to make some of the most tender brisket and juicy too. When I slice my brisket, I cut it against the grain so it is tender and not chewy. I will place the brisket and pour some of the juices over it to keep it moist. If you take this to a friends house, please make sure you set some aside for yourself before you leave as there will be no left overs. 

Here is a site that goes over brisket in detail and where I picked up a lot of useful info. I cannot remember if I ran across this site here on PFF or not, but this has helped me to become the king of brisket in my neck of the woods. 

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/texas_brisket.html


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That sounds great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Gaff, I have always had my ole stand by marinade and rub I did the foil broth to 205 this week it was over the top! thanks...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I wrap all my meat (that's what she said haha) but really I wrap everything I put on the smoker after 3 hours. Sounds like a great rub that you use. I will give it a go! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope you all make some brisket this holiday. I wish could but the man says I gotta work. Oh well, they'll be plenty of food and beer when I get home.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds great. I will try it. I love cooking on my smoker but last brisket I did didnt turn out right. Whats the chance of you telling me how you do your habenero sauce?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Slim to none. 

Pretty easy actually. I prefer the red habaneros because I like the taste a lot more over the orange ones. First i cook them in a small convection oven for about 30 minutes at 200 degrees. This will bring out the heat from the pepper. You can also roast them or put them in the oven. I then just pull off the stem and put them in a food processor with seeds still inside. I add salt, pepper, squeeze half a lime, and add just enough vinegar till I get the right consistency. I just add a little vinegar at first and add as needed while in the food processor. I usually have it in there for about 5 minutes to get it really smooth. I don't like my hot sauce runny or vinagery like tobasco, I make it so it run pour smoothly from a bottle but not too thick where it is difficult to come out. My sauce will last months if kept in the fridge the whole time. I have added a little onion and garlic but I found out that you need to add more vinegar to get the right consistency. You can dabble with the ingredients till you get it the right way that you prefer. I just bought a pound of red habaneros last Friday and it yielded quite a bit of hot sauce, about 18 ounces or so. I like to pour my hot sauce into old hot sauce bottles, but get one that has a big opening so it pour out easily or you can out it in a old mason jar and spoon it out. 

Good luck with your sauce.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I know this will make peoples skin crawl, but has anyone ever put a brisket into a crockpot to cook? I ask because my old lady is trying it today for dinner tonight. she threw on my homemade dry rub over night and this morning threw it into the crockpot without anything else. im skeptical, im anti-crockpot to begin with. but wondering if anyone else has heard of it let alone tried it and how did it come out?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> I know this will make peoples skin crawl, but has anyone ever put a brisket into a crockpot to cook? I ask because my old lady is trying it today for dinner tonight. she threw on my homemade dry rub over night and this morning threw it into the crockpot without anything else. im skeptical, im anti-crockpot to begin with. but wondering if anyone else has heard of it let alone tried it and how did it come out?


Everyone has their different ways and so does your old lady! I am no big fan of crock pot cooking either, but lately some good eats have come from ours. I just refuse to call anything from a crock pot BBQ!

I never foil my briskets and we like them that way. Bark is a little more course on mine than my friends that foil. I bring mine to 195* and slice cross the grain.

Gaff, your method sounds interesting and I may give it a shot.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Careful, you might get hooked once you see how tender and juicy it ones out.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Hope it turns out good. I'm gonna put it on tonight. Anyone use a water pan underneath? I used one for ye turkey with an orange in it. Should I do the same with this?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for your rendition; sounds amazing and bet it tastes great!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Have you ever used an electric smoker?


----------

